
Sugggest HN: Allow me to disable the downvote button from my profile page - tareqak
I&#x27;ve read people saying that parent posters might have been accidentally downvoted. I propose the ability to disable the downvote button from the profile page with maybe an additional option to only disable it while on mobile.
======
gus_massa
Try sending an email to the mods: hn@ycombinator.com (perhaps it's not easy to
make this a switch for everyone, but they may disable downvoting for your
account manually)

As a workaround, after voting/downvoting a new link that says
"unupvote"/"undownvote" appear for a few minutes next to the points, so you
can use that info to confirm that you voted in the right way.

------
krapp
voting is already reversible - you should see an "unvote" or "undown" link in
the comment header after you vote.

